# Smart MIDI harmonizer plugin?



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 9, 2021)

I've been looking through as many MIDI plugins as I can find, and to my surprise I cannot find one that does smart interval harmonization, meaning harmonizing notes played by generating a 2nd voice at an interval which conforms to the selected key.
I simply want to be able to harmonize in 3rds, 6ths etc. and hopefully have the 2nd voice available on a separate MIDI channel. 

Does this exist? If not, why not?


----------



## Cideboy (Jan 2, 2022)

https://xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 3, 2022)

I think this one should do the trick in an easy way:






Obelisk – FrozenPlain







frozenplain.com





I have not used it cause I dont need that special task often. I am sure there are other more in general midi tools like cthulhu to do the trick but might be not that easy to find out how to. Scaler 2 definitely but I cant tell you how.


----------



## wxyz (Jan 3, 2022)

Divisimate - Realtime Virtual Orchestration


Realtime MIDI Divisi Engine. Divisimate allows you to orchestrate in real time with virtual instruments. Open the door to a whole new workflow.




divisimate.com


----------

